# What Tha....!!!!!!!



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

Now this made me see why they banned the "Snake Heads" Killers.....LW.....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Yea man , and he could slither away for up to 3 days if the weather conditions are damp enough ... scary creature, but id love to have one,


----------



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

waldron said:


> Yea man , and he could slither away for up to 3 days if the weather conditions are damp enough ... scary creature, but id love to have one,


"Thats to much Fish for me







How Big Do they get..???,And you say it can live out of the water for #3 day if it wet outside..???? Do they have teeth like a Pygo...????? LW....!!!!!

P.S.
You are WILD to want a fish like that


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

They have gripping teeth that are angled toward their throat. I think that African Snakehead can get to like 18 inches. And yeah, they have a secondary breathing apparatus so they are almost like a lung fish from hell.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol that scared me when it jumped.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You definately need a special lid for that monster. I thought snakeheads were originally from China.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

awe man, i'm always reminded how awesome they look, when i see vids like that.

i wonder how they compare to "hoplias aimara" (wolf fish species from hell)? anyone know? in terms of behavior? not that i have $3,000 to spend on a hoplias aimara. perhaps a question george/SA could answer.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Very cool vid...

I would not want that in my home..


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

lol anyone loose there neighbourhood cat?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> Lol that scared me when it jumped.


You aren't the only one! I'm the type that can't take jack-in-the-boxes.


----------



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

I had a nightmare about that fish last night







I was fishing at the lake just watching my stoper and all of a sudden a 
fish comes flying at me with his mouth open teeth showing







I was looking on the web and they get big,real

BIG......This fish make a Piranha look like a reg. Bass (teeth,size and a man hater)







BIG props to the owners of 
these fish I couldn't be in your shoes.....LW....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

there a cool fish but there taking over our water ways


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

waldron said:


> there a cool fish but there taking over our water ways


Tell me which waterways so I can go and catch one! Lol! For real though I would like to grab one.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

look it up...they are spreading like firre!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I wonder if someone was behind that camera when he jumped lol. Ya these guys are a problem in the south in the US. Bass were imported to the US from germany, looks like these might be the new bass heh. Supposedly good eating too.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

ja, i am not to sure what rivers lake, but i know you want one but where would you keep him


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

I still remember when they were bing sold as food in Chinatown at NYC a few years ago.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Chapz said:


> I still remember when they were bing sold as food in Chinatown at NYC a few years ago.


you would








them and turtles
hahaha


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

what does turtle taste like?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

like i hinted at, get a LEGAL "Hoplias Aimara". Talked briefly with george @ SA and he said H. Aimara is the single most aggressive species of fish that is imported. More so than snakeheads, but less active in a tank.

Oh, and I mentioned they cost like $1,500-$3,000, forgot about that part, lol. though there is a guy in socal, on another fish bb, bringing some into the states, as I believe there are probably less than like 50 of them in the entire USA.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

waldron said:


> there a cool fish but there taking over our water ways


how is this possible, in the sense they couldn't overwinter in most of the USA and canada, correct?


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Nick G said:


> I still remember when they were bing sold as food in Chinatown at NYC a few years ago.


you would








them and turtles
hahaha








[/quote]

Nick G









Not sure what turtles taste like and I dont wanna find out.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Chapz said:


> I still remember when they were bing sold as food in Chinatown at NYC a few years ago.


you would








them and turtles
hahaha








[/quote]

Nick G









Not sure what turtles taste like and I dont wanna find out.
[/quote]

I believe the chicken turtle was named because of its flavor...or something like that.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet vid..thanks for finding and posting...miss my snakehead dearly


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

primetime3wise said:


> there a cool fish but there taking over our water ways


how is this possible, in the sense they couldn't overwinter in most of the USA and canada, correct?
[/quote]

I thought I read somewhere that they can survive cold water. I also read that if you catch one on Florida it is illegal not to kill it.


----------

